

Show:GivingTurtle.org, Ask:Improve conversions? - zweinz
http://www.givingturtle.org

======
zweinz
For our goals and rationale: givingturtle.posterous.com I've gotten a great
deal of positive feedback, yet I'm struggling to a) get donations, and b) get
people to sign-in and vote.

I know this is a classic question of sorts, but I feel like there's something
really important/interesting/innovative to be done with this site.

